# A Season Without Ice?



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I've known ice fishing seasons where Lake Erie didn't freeze, but I've never known an Ohio Ice Fishing Season with unsafe inland lake ice making the season a complete zero.

I've experienced short and long ice seasons, but none like the one were into now.

Does anybody recall such a occurrence where we were unable to ice fish inland Ohio lakes?


----------



## EYE MARK (Oct 2, 2009)

yes i think 2000 2001 i never drilled a hole also remember a year late 80`s early 90`s also 93 i think never got ice till late Jan fished Pymy till late March


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_I really can't remember such a bad ice season. Hopefully things will get better. We are at Mother Natures mercy when it comes to surviving. Everytime I think we might get some, it's gone in a few days. Surprised I have any hair left. LOL_


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Eye Mark remembers 00'-01' but I believe late 90's, not sure which year, I was standing on 4" of ice on my pond on Thanksgiving. Two weeks later the ice was gone and there was never walkable ice again that winter after that.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

i grew up on the portage lakes...I can not think of a single season where no one fished on the ice..?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a pond on the end of my street.....i have never seen it not freeze over til this winter....its crazy. I need it to freeze so I can get my spinner and scum frog that are stuck on a low hanging branch : )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got into ice fishing last year and went out and stocked up on some new ice gear for this year and boy it may turn out to be a waste of money. All I can say is if we are going to have no ice, please pray for a long very nice spring with not a ton of rain. That will make fishing great and help turn around the bait shops.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

There have been a few seasons without ice,I actually gave ice fishing up bach in 90's for awhile because of lack of ice. It happens!! I have been fishing on ice since 1970. Some yaers great some not so great some not at all!!!!!!!!!
There is a positive though. Lots more fish left in spring to catch that wouldnt be there otherwise!! Also you ohio guys there is safe ice just a few hours north of ya in Mich. If ya gotta go pack up and go!!!!!!!! Beats beating your head on your keyboard wishing for something that aint happing!!!!!!!

icenut


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Last year was my first year of ice fishing...and it was a doosy. I was looking foreward to getting back out on the ice this year, but as Mother Nature is running the show and it's starting to look like the ice fishing is going to be a "no show", this year.

I wouldn't mind, *IF* the slushy mess that's on the still waters would melt off so that I could at least get my kayak on the water.  We're starting to get more days (1 to 3) per week of the 40s and that's opening up the smaller impoundments.

The Weather Channel's website, still doesn't have any daytime temps below freezing and that take us into Feb. the 5th. We could still get hit with some colder temps, but so far so good. However, if we slide through February, we might skin out of any frigid temps this winter.

Bowhunter57


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i wasnt into ice fishing as much in the late 90's but I recall that the winters always seemed more like this....predominantly cool and rainy


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ok i know why there isnt any ice noone has done the ice dance for this winter so here i go.....time to dance


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Check out our Sun... it's waking up after a long nap. I believe this year is the start of the solar max. the last 5 years the sunspots dissappeared, this year they are back.

http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime-images.html


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

What happened to Big Daddy anyways? Just got a new puter a few months back, so I'm out of the loop.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

What did happen to Big Daddy he is so quiet right now..Somebody wake him up....JIM....CL....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Miserable Weekend: Jan 27-29... No Football, No Ice!*


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

big daddy was on here a ways back and he,s been busy.. he,s going to be a new daddy again....congrats carl when the little one arrives..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

well lets just hope we have a winter with no ice, and a early warm spring


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> *Miserable Weekend: Jan 27-29... No Football, No Ice!*


seriously!!!!!!!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sad thing is when spring comes it will probably rain for three months straight. And really mess things up


----------

